# Biete Logo PT100 Modul neu + ovp und Logo DM8 Modul



## Nachbar (27 Januar 2005)

Habe noch ein PT100-Modul für die Logo.
Ist neu und original verpackt.

Kann es doch nicht mehr gebrauchen.
NP war 89.-

Dann habe ich noch ein Logo DM8-Modul mit Transistor-Ausgängen.
Dies hatte ich ca. halbes Jahr zum Testen genutzt.
Gebraucht aber 100% i.O.
NP 50.-

Beide Module gebe ich für 120.- inkl. Versand ab.

Bei Interesse Mail an Nachbar2000@addcom.de


----------

